# what is this



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

What kind of piranha is this some people say its a Brandtii it was sold as a gold piranha let me know guys. Got some close up pics :nod:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

(imo) Brandtii....:nod:


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice looking Brandtii


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah thats a brandti because where the anal fin starts if u draw a straight line up through the fish it goes through the dorsal fin then its a brandti


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Brandtii :nod:


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

SICK BRANDTII DUDE! OWNING A RARE SERRA ROCKS!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

definatly brandti, and a nice one at that. nice pick up


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Thats a nice specimen.








I cant see that it a brandtti but im still learing.










> yeah thats a brandti because where the anal fin starts if u draw a straight line up through the fish it goes through the dorsal fin then its a brandti


like this??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, but the line at the anal fin is a bit behind the first ray. But yes, that's how you determine S. brandtii from a straight flank shot.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Yes, but the line at the anal fin is a bit behind the first ray. But yes, that's how you determine S. brandtii from a straight flank shot.
> [snapback]929193[/snapback]​


Allright thnx frank.


----------

